# New Rom at xda



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The ODJdub express 1.0 sense 3.0 Rom just dropped over at xda. It's still beta, but looks promising. I'm gonna try this, if you wanna check it out, here's the link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1603762

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh that looks amazing but I wonder about battery life. Hmm I will wait for others to test first lol.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

RedRumy3 said:


> Oh that looks amazing but I wonder about battery life. Hmm I will wait for others to test first lol.
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


Haha, yeah. I have a bad case of crackflasheritis, i'll share my thoughts after a proper run with it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

I generally only go for sense 3.5 roms but this is something different so im gonna go ahead and flash! Be back with some feedback!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

Not bad for a beta. The widgets are off center but not a big deal.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Best rom for tbolt is a pretty bold statement, especially being sTill beta


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Have been trying it, and it's great to see something fresh. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is the only current Rom based on the flyer that we have. Landscape works well and the theming on the lockscreen and keyboard is great. Overall, all of the functions that I use, besides Bluetooth which I can't attest to, seem to work well. The Rom is beta and in initial release. One of the shortcuts on the lockscreen doesn't seem to be configurable just yet and widget scaling isn't right. I did experience what I consider good battery life, 14+hrs., but want to try the new gingerbreadrock really bad, so not sure if I can wait for a full battery run to post results.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jelleephish (Jul 3, 2011)

It is a great ROM. I had issues only because of vvm. It's Sprint based so the vvm on it was sprint. I love the ROM itself though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Adrioid said:


> Not bad for a beta. The widgets are off center but not a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt!


Concur. Neat launcher too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just saw that scrosler's cleanROM mr4 rc1 was posted on xda today as well...

Sent from a space via a supertweaked Android with Tapatalk...


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Been running for a few days now and like it. There is some lag at times but its bats after all. Nice to see the bolt being a year old and still we have devs that surprises us with new stuff.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

